# An Unholy Alliance



## Mrs. M. (Nov 20, 2015)

Our founding fathers were adamant about keeping Washington out of the lap of Rome. They wanted no part of an unholy alliance with Rome. There was even a book written on the subject by Justin D. Fulton in the year 1888. Less than a century later, Rome found a backdoor in, through the formation of the League of Nations and later, the UN. The UN succeeded where the League of Nations failed.

Today we are on the verge of an international order that will transform America into a 3rd world country. We have heard the term “international order” used by President Obama. He has spoken of our responsibility to an international community. What about our responsibility to our own country? Why are we letting the UN dictate what America must do?

Why are we paying membership dues to an organization that is stripping nation after nation of its sovereignty and wealth? Why are we funding our own demise, fighting wars at the behest of the UN, while being forced by them, to commit to taking in Syrian refugees we cannot properly vet? Since joining the UN, America has lost far more than she has gained!

Has this generation forgotten who we are? Do they know the history of our great country and the contributions of our American ancestors?

America is the home of the great inventor, Thomas Edison. Without Edison's discoveries of electricity and the light bulb, the rest of the world would still be sitting in the dark! America is also the home of the Wright Brothers – without these inventors and aviation pioneers, people would still be traveling by land and sea.

We used to be a Bible believing nation that trusted in God and attended church on Sunday. We trained our children up in the LORD and our nation prospered even as the people prospered.

Then America became the target of the communists. They infiltrated America as community organizers, politicians, professors, movie directors, actors, journalists and corrupted the morals of the people with the filth of Hollywood. With the 60's came rock music, drug addiction, rebellion, and protests against Vietnam. Our soldiers who fought the communists were now vilified as baby killers. The demoralization of America was accomplished by communist educators who mocked faith in Jesus Christ and laid all the world's ills at the feet of the USA.

Forgetting who we were, we believed the lies of those who had moved the boundary markers of our own history! As America continued to rebel against God, we began to incur the curses of God according to Deuteronomy 28.

Today we import more than we export, we work longer hours and make less money and we have a national debt that tops 18 trillion dollars. We are the borrower, not the lender. Our education system is indoctrinating our children with the teachings of Saul Alinsky and Islam. Our cities are cursed with unemployment, poverty and lawlessness. Our land and our water rights are being taken over by the UN's Agenda 21.

America is in danger!

We need to fast, pray and seek the face of God. We need to repent of our sins, turn from our own ways and return to the LORD!  May God forgive us!

It was our own grand fathers, fathers, sons and daughters who fought and died for this country. We can't afford to lose what was paid for with their blood! We are the last great bastion of freedom on earth! This is where we must make our stand.

America is worth fighting for!


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 20, 2015)

Well written Mrs M. Not sure how the Catholic church is a problem though. Until dubya dubya they preached against jews/communists from the pulpit.

I was brought up Catholic though, so I have a personal dislike of the church.


----------



## ChiChi2 (Nov 21, 2015)

They went along with Hitler during WWII.


----------



## ChiChi2 (Nov 21, 2015)

BTW, has anyone noticed that NEW WORLD ORDER is just revamped, renamed term for COMMUNISM? Can't sell Lenin or Stalin's way of life, but the Population in the USA will accept a term that sounds like peace for the world. But, think about it: communism is about a zero growth economy where there is no industrialization so there is no progress, because progress means financial benefit and owning property for the people of a country and creates a middle class; there is one religion or way of thought meaning God doesn't exist; there is a police state and the people are not allowed to own guns; and there is either the ultra rich who are allowed to be according to the favor of the government, or the poor. 
We are right on schedule here in the USA if people don't wake up and realize the 1% is a group of people running the show behind our government...they have been working on creating a New World order since the early 1900s. Hitler wanted a NEW ORDER...does anyone remember this? It may be too late for us already.


----------



## ChiChi2 (Nov 21, 2015)

Of all the proponents of the New World Order, few if any have been as influential (and as capable of employing personal wealth and power in order to make it happen) as David Rockefeller.

Rockefeller, who is likely in his last few years of life, confessed in his 2002 autobiography Memoirs this lifelong goal: 

"For more than a century, ideological extremists at either end of the political spectrum have seized upon well-publicized incidents such as my encounter with Castro to attack the Rockefeller family for the inordinate influence they claim we wield over American political and economic institutions. Some even believe we are part of a secret cabal working against the best interests of the United States, characterizing my family and me as “internationalists” and of conspiring with others around the world to build a more integrated global political and economic structure — one world, if you will. If that is the charge, I stand guilty, and I am proud of it."


----------



## ChiChi2 (Nov 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, the dream of a "one world" political and economic structure was a hard sell in the 20th century, given the atrocities that some of the most odious regimes in the world's history inflicted on the people they murdered with impunity.

But that never stopped David Rockefeller and his fellow elites from attempting to sell the concept with some of the most astounding statements one can find in print.

In an August 10, 1973 New York Times article, Rockefeller said the following about Chairman Mao and his "social experiment":

"One is impressed immediately by the sense of national harmony.... Whatever the price of the Chinese Revolution, it has obviously succeeded ... in fostering high morale and community purpose. General social and economic progress is no less impressive.... The enormous social advances of China have benefited greatly form the singleness of ideology and purpose.... The social experiment in China under Chairman Mao's leadership is one of the most important and successful in history."


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 21, 2015)

ChiChi2 said:


> Unfortunately, the dream of a "one world" political and economic structure was a hard sell in the 20th century, given the atrocities that some of the most odious regimes in the world's history inflicted on the people they murdered with impunity.
> 
> But that never stopped David Rockefeller and his fellow elites from attempting to sell the concept with some of the most astounding statements one can find in print.
> 
> ...


*First off welcome to the board ChiChi2! We find ourselves fighting the idea of socialist equality right now. No two people are the same so all you can give them is an equal starting point.

Socialist's however think you can promise equal results. That simply is not possible given the range of the human mind.*


----------



## jillian (Nov 21, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> View attachment 55270​
> Our founding fathers were adamant about keeping Washington out of the lap of Rome. They wanted no part of an unholy alliance with Rome. There was even a book written on the subject by Justin D. Fulton in the year 1888. Less than a century later, Rome found a backdoor in, through the formation of the League of Nations and later, the UN. The UN succeeded where the League of Nations failed.
> 
> Today we are on the verge of an international order that will transform America into a 3rd world country. We have heard the term “international order” used by President Obama. He has spoken of our responsibility to an international community. What about our responsibility to our own country? Why are we letting the UN dictate what America must do?
> ...




this is a secular country.

beyond that, i haven't a clue what you're babbling about.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 21, 2015)

jillian said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 55270​
> ...


Basically she's saying that the KKK is alive and well, that she's happy about that, and USMB underwrites it.


----------



## ChiChi2 (Nov 22, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> ChiChi2 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, the dream of a "one world" political and economic structure was a hard sell in the 20th century, given the atrocities that some of the most odious regimes in the world's history inflicted on the people they murdered with impunity.
> ...




Thank you for the welcome!

I agree with you, and socialists do not have the freedoms that we are offered in the US.  Anyone who has not been to Europe would be amazed at our differences if they went there.  

We are not Europe, and the beginnings of the US did not start under a feudal system like the one that was organized by the wealthy and Elite in Europe, and which dictated control over the majority of people and told them that they could not own property. We did not want to be controlled by taxes or by religion, and wanted to be able to keep our money, and what we worked for, so it was those who were independent minded who came here.  No Country in Europe was formed that way.


----------



## ChiChi2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Dark Fury,

Where do you think this Idea of socialist " equality" came from?


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 22, 2015)

ChiChi2 said:


> Dark Fury,
> 
> Where do you think this Idea of socialist " equality" came from?


*I think in this case of Euro-Socialist what you are seeing is the attempt to mixed Democrat with Marxist thinking. Thus the "socialist democrat" like Bernie Sanders.

Socialists truly think ALL minds are alike thus all results can be made equal. Punish the upper group for moving to fast and give more aid to the lower group to move them faster. 

But that is ignoring the fact that BOTH the upper and lower group move at different rates because of their abilities both mental and physical.

For a group of people who argue science all the time they do spend a lot of time ignoring it.*


----------

